# grit guard really works or NOT?



## kobe (Aug 12, 2014)

as topic...

ive been using grit guard ski.. does it really work? cant imagine all the dirt wud be so called trapped underneath of it while rinse the mitt on top of the bucket.. mmmmmmm :spam::spam::spam::spam::spam:


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

IMO yes it does work, you'll notice it more in winter washes.

I'm not saying it's 100%, as water is by definition fluid so dirt will move about, but as the guards are segmented you reduce this as much as possible. 

Some users on here think it's a gimmick and that's their right to think that, and you will need to work out if that's what you think, but for me I wouldn't wash the car without them.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

I think it's a gimmick. By theory, if the grit guard worked, the water underneath the grit guard should be really dirty while water above it should only be slightly dirty. That's not the case

You can mimick the grit guard effect by dipping your mitt into the first quarter of the bucket and not letting it touch the bottom


----------



## kobe (Aug 12, 2014)

personally, i think ive been tricked by all the detailing videos... lol


----------



## Peteo48 (Jun 12, 2013)

Rayaan said:


> I think it's a gimmick. By theory, if the grit guard worked, the water underneath the grit guard should be really dirty while water above it should only be slightly dirty. That's not the case
> 
> You can mimick the grit guard effect by dipping your mitt into the first quarter of the bucket and not letting it touch the bottom


That's my method and it seems to work. I examine the mitt carefully and it isn't picking up much if any grit. Even with a guard, any grit in suspension as it were, will be picked up.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

Since watching this video i put 2 grit guards in the rinse bucket and none in my wash bucket.

Although i do tend to only rinse my mitt at the very top of the rinse bucket and never rub it against the grit guard.


----------



## rolley (Jun 23, 2015)

lmfao @ the nice can of worms there...

Grit Guards will stop you from picking up grit, that is heavy and will drop to the bottom of the bucket. Dirt on the other hand will stay suspended in the water, hence why the 2BM works.

The grit guards are more a safety feature and not a necessity.

My 2p worth - oh and I do use grit guards as well (only recently), but can see both sides of the coin.


----------



## bigpapaburgundy (Jul 9, 2013)

It's not necessarily about your water being dirty or not, it's about the contaminants, dirt and grit that my be on your mitt or sponge. By having a grit guard in both your wash and rinse bucket you reduce the chance of dirt etc scratching or causing swirls. Nothing is ever 100% in detailing, it's what the users make of it, in my opinion. If you're brushing the mitt/sponge against both grit guards (one in wash bucket, one in rinse bucket) you see that the rinse water is filthy, where as the wash water (although it might be slightly murky if you have a real dirty car) is pretty see through. 

Like Cossiee col said, I wouldn't wash a car without them either


----------



## bigpapaburgundy (Jul 9, 2013)

rolley said:


> l
> 
> The grit guards are more a safety feature and not a necessity.


Couldn't agree more :thumb:


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Really like that idea of 2 x grit guards going to do that!


----------



## mcfc1987 (Aug 12, 2008)

Alfieharley1 said:


> Really like that idea of 2 x grit guards going to do that!


I use three grit guards


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

mcfc1987 said:


> I use three grit guards


What one in each bucket lol 

I'm just going no grit in Wash - 2x in rinse  just need to find my cable ties


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Personally, they're for piece of mind, and they don't really cost the earth. No harm in having them I guess.


----------



## Yarde (May 3, 2011)

I always assumed that the grit guard wasnt to necessarily trap the dirt under the guard, but more so to stop the wash mitt from hitting the bottom where the majority of the crud lies


----------



## kobe (Aug 12, 2014)

might as well to use running water for rinse so...


----------



## Sleper (May 27, 2015)

The grit guard IMO does not keep the water any cleaner but you will not pick up the heavy pieces that drop to the bottom. would not want to pick one of those up and push across the vehicle finish.


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

IMO even its make 1% safer wash is worth having


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Waste of time imo, just keep the mitt or sponger near the top of the bucket well away from the bottom where gravity will do its thing anyway. And if theres still big chunks of dirt on the car after foaming / pre-washing etc then i would be concentrating on that tbh


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

-Kev- said:


> Waste of time imo, just keep the mitt or sponger near the top of the bucket well away from the bottom where gravity will do its thing anyway. And if theres still big chunks of dirt on the car after foaming / pre-washing etc then i would be concentrating on that tbh


Interesting, i have never had any up to now and found that some dirt floats near the top of the bucket, so bought a couple at Waxstock to try them out. If as you suggest they are a waste of time, then it isn't a great deal of expenditure to find that out but if it helps then it's worth the money (£10). We shall see, however in my defence i am still learning about car cleaning so they might be good for me


----------

